# Bermuda fishing on July 28 and 29, 2012



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*July 28*

I never left the Faimmont Hamilton Princess for the whole trip because they picked me up at the dock of the hotel. 
On the first day Danny brought his 34 Yellowfin to the dock of the hotel.


















Faimont Hamilton Princess from the boat



















Black Hole Cape Cod Special jigging rods are popular in Bermuda. 


















The most famous fishing destinations in Bermuda are Challenger Bank and Argus Bank.Located approximately 12 miles offshore, Challenger Bank offers excellent fishing for numerous species.
The IGFA World Record Amberjack weighing 155 lb 12 oz was caught here in 1992.










We started Challenger Bank first and trolled the area for scouting. 
It didn't take long when a wahoo took a trolling lure.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

As we didn't mark much bait on Challenger Bank, we headed for Argus Bank.

Hamish got a nice Almaco Jack on a jig with 250g Black Hole Cape Cod Special and JM PE3 reel. Bermuda is also known for huge Almaco upto 80 lb.













































We went back to Challenger Banks as some boats got tuna there. we jigged and used bait while drifting on the edge of Challenger Bank, but we couldn't land tuna though we missed a few.
We found next day that the Playmate used only 40 lb leader line because tuna are line shy as water is very clear.

Calvin had a blackfin on Black Hole Calypso lure with 8' Black Hole Cape Cod Special Graphite/Stella 20000SW while casting blindly. 









Hamish's 36' Yellowfin. It has 36 rod holders. 
Hamish is a great guy to fish with. He always joke around with big smiles.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*July 29*

*Fishing with Capt kevin of the Playmate*

Cape Kevin of the Playmate becomes a pro staff of Black Hole USA and I finally had a chance to fish on the Playmate.
The Playmate came to the dock of the hotel.


















We trolled a few miles before we got to Challenger Bank. All Black Holes were used for trolling. the first catch was a small mahi mahi.









After we arrived at the Bank, Capt Kevin anchored the boat.
some jigging and some used bait. Danny got the first decent yellowfin.




























Live skip jack caught on bait was used for AJ.
We didn't have 100 lb lb AJ, but a decent AJ took the live skip jack.










Danny lost assist hook while jigging and we knew wahoo were here. They asked me to use light wire line for bait fishing. I was very skeptical to use wire line for bait fishing for wahoo, but it didn't take long a decent wahoo took my bait to my surprise. It was a good test for 80g prototype two-piece Black Hole Cape Cod Special jigging rod. After fighting for a while, wahoo pulled the hook just under the boat. It was fun to fight a wahoo with such a light rod.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We had steady bites all day with various fish.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*fight with 400 - 500 lb tiger shark*

The highlight of the trip was to fight 400 - 500 lb tiger shark with prototype Black hole rod/JM PE10 filled with 80# Jerry Brown Hollow line.
We drop down a live skipjack for big AJ. We thought it was a huge AJ we wanted when it took line fast. I fought without fighting belt. I thought it could be a new world record AJ when I fought initially, but I soon realized it could be a huge shark. When fish was away from the boat, it was not difficult to fight, but it was tough when fish was under the boat by pulling hard. I didn't tough the rail because I thought it could a a world record AJ at first, but I decided to use the rail because there is no reason to fight long if it was a shark. 
Whenever I gain the line, it pulled line back.  after fighting 42 minutes, I finally brought it to the surface. It was a huge tiger shark. Capt said it could be as big as 500 lb. After the fight, I checked the drag and it was only 29 - 30 lbs at full. Now I understood why I couldn't gain line easily.
It was not big AJ I wanted, but I had a helluva fight. I brought the prototype Black Hole rod for big marlin, but I had a great test for the rod with a big shark.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The Playmate becomes a pro staff of Black Hole USA at the recommendation of Danny.
Danny has fished his whole life in Bermuda and he knows every charter boats there.
When he recommend the Playmate, I know he has reasons for it as he is very honest and accurate when he gives opinions, and I found why after I fished with the Playmate.

I have fished so many charter boats in so many different places. So I have pretty good eyes to recognize a good Capt/boat.

The boat is 43" and it is not a fancy new boat, but the cabin is very roomy and 6 - 8 people can sit on the upper deck.
The cruising speed is about 16 - 17 knot. About running 10 miles offshore, the Playmate start to troll for an hour before arriving the bank. Capt Kevin explains they usually catch marlin, tuna and wahoo while trolling.
When they arrived at the Bank, they didn't waste any time to look around and anchored the boat immediately at the edge of the bank. They know where to anchor based on their vast past experience for decades to fish the Bank.
Once anchored, everybody started to feed baited lines or jig while Capt Kevin set up a kite using flyfish and mate Chris helped us or chummed. You got to be impressed with the amount of bait they brought. You know they are ready to fish. 
While most charter boats troll mostly, the Playmate is different. They like to chum to my delight. 
We had a stead bites all day and it looks our trip is a typical days on the Playmate. You can use bait or you can jig. Wahoo and tuna come and go. And there are always chances you hook up a record AJ or Almaco on jigs. You can go to the bow and cast poppers as the boat is on the hook. 
Capr Kevin and mate Chris were very diligent and effective, but they never insist to use only their stuff and allowed us whatever we wanted to do.

They immediately start to troll on the way in for an hour looking for marlin/tuna/wahoo.

There are several great marlin charter boats in Bermuda, but if you want to do some bottom fishing or chum for tuna/wahoo and limted trolling for marlin, the Playmate is the boat to fish on. However if you want to troll just for marlin, Capt Kevin is very good at it too. $1,350 for full day is a bargain in Bermuda.

Capt Kevin and mate Chris


















145 lb and 110 lb AJ caught this year.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

As always Kil a great report and some mighty fine pictures of some nice fish!!! FISH ON!!!


----------

